# Dinan on a 93 750il e32?



## iReef (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know about dinan but I've heard its like free flow exhaust and increases the HP, the car also sounds more powerful but is speed affected a lot or just a bit. anyways I've been wondering from watchin vids and reading a bit about it, and I wanted to know if I could upgrade my 750 to dinan and how much would it cost? 
I'm sorry guys I'm just really trying to get into moding my 750.


----------



## e38Bird (Sep 23, 2009)

Dinan is like top of the line in the Bimmer world Comparably the same as Saleen is to the Ford Mustang (not cost wise). Dinan is a company that specializes in performance mods to the engine, engine software, suspension and big power boosters like their supercharger kit. I could be wrong but Dinan can do almost everything for every model BMW like exhaust engine software throttle bodies cold air intakes suspension. Just go to their website http://www.dinancars.com/ click on the Performance products tab and choose the model of your car. Dinan can be expensive depending on the level of moding you want to do. The S3 package for my e38 1998 740i is over 18,000 dollars including tax. But if you get a BMW certified mechanic to install everything then the cost is gunna be worth it. Dinan is the top of the line for the BMW enthuiast. Hope this helps


----------

